# Best Union Binding? Or compared to..



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

i'm probably not your best source, as i'm pretty new to snowboarding still... but i bought a pair of union forces this past season and i liked them so much i got another pair so i don't have to switch them so often to ride different boards. they are super easy to use/adjust/set up and they feel good. no pressure points, i feel that they are very supportive and responsive. but again, i'm pretty new, so you should pay more attention to some of the more seasoned riders on here.

also, i'd post what kind of riding you do, as there probably isn't really a 'best' binding. more some that are more suited to your style.

i don't really have a preference for riding, i like the park, jumps, jibs, steeps, groomers, trees... i like to do it all, and it really depends on my mood or who i ride with... so i wanted a binding that was sort of middle of the road and i could use on different boards. force seems to be legit so far.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I do a lot of park riding, jumping, rails etc. And of course the normal cruising down the mountain


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've owned Datas, Force SL's, and Contatcs. I wouldn't really call any of them great. 

If you're really interested in Union wait for the 2014 reviews/feedback to start coming in. They have made a lot of good changes. As of 2013 gear, Cartels over any Union.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I rode contact pros for a month or two this last season on my park board. Fucking loved them minis the toe ratchet (god it's awful). I heard there's a huge change up for the 2014s though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

JPOW said:


> Never had Union Bindings, but I've heard they're great.
> Also heard that Burton MalaVita, and Burton Cartel Bindings are great.
> 
> Anybody have good experiences with any of those?
> ...


I suggest riding both those Burton Bindings, and try our Force, Contact Pro and Atlas. Get whichever one feels best and know you've got a quality product either way.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

JPOW, for your kind of riding, I'd say Atlas and Contact Pros.

Contact pros worked perfectly on my noodle board and on my medium flex all mountain board. 

I'm even more interested in this year's contact pro because of the minidisc universal compatibility (not that burton is the universe, but you don't need a conversion disc for the channel) new toe ratchets, new highback....basically new everything for a binding that I already loved.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

phony_stark said:


> JPOW, for your kind of riding, I'd say Atlas and Contact Pros.
> 
> Contact pros worked perfectly on my noodle board and on my medium flex all mountain board.
> 
> I'm even more interested in this year's contact pro because of the minidisc universal compatibility (not that burton is the universe, but you don't need a conversion disc for the channel) new toe ratchets, new highback....basically new everything for a binding that I already loved.


I'm terrified the mini disc is going to ruin the Pros. They did not need more board flex.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Different strokes. I wanted them to be a taaaaaad more flexy like those yellow Danny Kasses way back when. Flexy, but with a responsive highback.

Stoked to try out a pair next season.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I put about 100 days on a pair of 'Vitas last year, love em. Pretty much can't even feel em.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

That's a good suggestion too.

I looooove my vitas, but after swapping some forces onto my joystick while on a trip... (I had my charlie slasher with me as well) I just like the way Union's feel more.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I'm terrified the mini disc is going to ruin the Pros. They did not need more board flex.


Zero dead spots would be ideal IMO.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

phony_stark said:


> That's a good suggestion too.
> 
> I looooove my vitas, but after swapping some forces onto my joystick while on a trip... (I had my charlie slasher with me as well) I just like the way Union's feel more.


Same. I prefer mounted my Atlas' on my Joystick. The Infidels I had mounted on them felt like shit to me, and made me hate the board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Same. I prefer mounted my Atlas' on my Joystick. The Infidels I had mounted on them felt like shit to me, and made me hate the board.


Wierd. If it wasn't for the wing hitting my boa on my T1's I woulda bought Infidels. Best Burton binding I've ever ridden.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Wierd. If it wasn't for the wing hitting my boa on my T1's I woulda bought Infidels. Best Burton binding I've ever ridden.


Buy mine? I give you gud deel.

I enjoy riding my Exiles more so than I do the Infidels, I don't know if it's the wing, or whatever, I just never felt fully comfortable in them like I do in other bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Buy mine? I give you gud deel.
> 
> I enjoy riding my Exiles more so than I do the Infidels, I don't know if it's the wing, or whatever, I just never felt fully comfortable in them like I do in other bindings.


Bahahahah buy gear. You're too funny.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Bahahahah buy gear. You're too funny.


True. Gotta save up them dollars for Ramen noodles and PBR come winter time.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> True. Gotta save up them dollars for Ramen noodles and PBR come winter time.


Maruchan for life!


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Tough decision, might go with the 'vitas or Atlas!


----------

